# Good Riding Mower under 1500



## ballistic (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm on a tight budget to get a riding mower under $1500. I don't know if you can even find a good rider for that price but I need to get the most bang for my buck. My yard is flat and about 3/4 acre I believe. It's taking me about an hour and a half to push mow. Don't know anything about mowers so I prefer to buy new as I don't know what to look for in used. Can you recommend any particular models or features to look for? I've been looking at ariens at HD, craftsman at Sears, and Husqvarna and JD at Lowes but don't want to go overkill. My main concern is longevity and durability. I want a mower that's easy to maintain as far as access to oil and filter etc. Thanks for any help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I would go with something used such as a John Deere 316, myself.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

For $1500,you can get a pretty good tractor.Most of the Lowe's units are made by MTD,i.e, TroyBilt,Yardman,Cub Cadet,White,etc.,which means that parts are usually easy to come by.Also,buying now,you might be able to work a better deal on some extras,like a snow-plow,andtire chains&weights,as they'll be out-of season items!Don't be afraid to bargain,as a lot of those items,they'd rather sell,than have to return to a supplier,or store them,and have to mark them down later! Give it a shot,and you could be surprized.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Buy from a dealer- not a box store- those things sit outside all year uncovered- not to mention everyone sitting on them.

Back in '92 i bot a brand new White LT12( briggs 12.5HP motor- 42" deck) for under $2000 from a JD dealer - i still have it 19 years later, my pop still mows with it weekly - had 'minor' issues with it ( replaced deck mandrel, replaced front axle with a spare i had and replaced the starter gear) other then that its ran awsome. All i did was regular maintenance ( oil changes, deck cleaning, tune ups) and wash/clean it regular. Id buy another new MTD if i needed to. 

I buy and collect used tractors- prices ranged from free to $100 - most of them were less then $8 to fix. Nearly all my tractors weren't running - why they were so cheep. I really couldnt see spending over $1000 for a new tractor when i can get a near perfect tractor someone's wanting to get rid of for practically nothing.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

$1500 darn good,I am really not Sears lover but I'd check them out also.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO, good & $1500 budget says look for a used GT from a mfgrs upper end offerings. Not so sure I'd recommend one of the JD 3xx series any longer. They were a legendary offering but they are getting dated and the Onan engine has been out of production for something like a decade.


----------



## ballistic (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I forgot to mention that I do have an old rear engine snapper that I can get from my dad. However it is currently not running. Not sure what is wrong with it but could probably take it in for repair. I don't have anything against getting this fixed but don't want to put money into it if it's on it's last leg.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mickey said:


> IMO, good & $1500 budget says look for a used GT from a mfgrs upper end offerings. Not so sure I'd recommend one of the JD 3xx series any longer. They were a legendary offering but they are getting dated and the Onan engine has been out of production for something like a decade.


Who are you calling "dated"? :lmao: Ho hum.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. I hope this info has helped i have owned many Craftsman, and beat the crap out of them and they kept coming back for more. I would say there have been some good ideas mentioned though, and research is always key to getting what you need.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a old snapper RER - got it free - reason it was free was it had 5" of rotten leaves on it, had no original red paint ( rust 'paint' ) and deck was literally swiss cheese. The 11HP briggs engine ran like a swiss watch tho- i took what decent parts i could and junked the rest.

The good and bad thing about the snappers is the friction disc drive - they need to be properly alligned to work at 'optimum' levels and the rubber ring drive gear tends to crack and degrade after a while.


----------



## ballistic (Apr 5, 2011)

After doing a lot of research on the internet I continuously hear good things about craftsman. Could you all check this one out and let me know what you think. It's the Craftsman YT 3000 46" Briggs & Stratton 21 hp Gas Powered Riding Lawn Tractor. I couldn't get the direct link to sears to work. I plan on checking out some local dealers as well this weekend. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ballistic said:


> After doing a lot of research on the internet I continuously hear good things about craftsman. Could you all check this one out and let me know what you think. It's the Craftsman YT 3000 46" Briggs & Stratton 21 hp Gas Powered Riding Lawn Tractor. I couldn't get the direct link to sears to work. I plan on checking out some local dealers as well this weekend. Thanks




I love craftsman tractors the only drawback is they closed our local store, and now i have to drive 50+ miles to get parts. This is the one thing you should check is for parts availability? It is the only issue i have had..


----------



## ballistic (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm pretty much set on a craftsman at this point for my first tractor. wjjones, I just noticed your avatar, that's an awesome show. I can't wait for the next season. I even got the wifey watching it with me lol.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

I had a Craftsman for six years and it worked okay. My problem with the brand is Sears. No support from my store at all. Called the parts center for a part and the person on the phone was talking such broken english I could not understand them. So I went to my store for help and they told me that happens alot just hang up and keep calling until you get an operator you can understand. When I did get my part the shipping was more than the cost of the part. Good bye Sears. I now have a Simplicty from a dealer with parts and service. I would never recommend a box store machine but if thats your choice get a Deere and get it from a dealer. It maybe can't be done for 1500,00 but you will never regret the difference when you need parts or service.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I own 6 older craftsmans- a few LT's and a couple GT's ( well ones a weedeater but its a craftsman chassis/deck) - i just go to my local tractor parts place and buy replacement parts- theyre cheeper plus i can understand them .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ballistic said:


> I'm pretty much set on a craftsman at this point for my first tractor. wjjones, I just noticed your avatar, that's an awesome show. I can't wait for the next season. I even got the wifey watching it with me lol.



Yep i have been with it since the start i think they said the new season starts in July. On the other subject i think you will be satisfied with your Craftsman tractor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Evanedward said:


> I had a Craftsman for six years and it worked okay. My problem with the brand is Sears. No support from my store at all. Called the parts center for a part and the person on the phone was talking such broken english I could not understand them. So I went to my store for help and they told me that happens alot just hang up and keep calling until you get an operator you can understand. When I did get my part the shipping was more than the cost of the part. Good bye Sears. I now have a Simplicty from a dealer with parts and service. I would never recommend a box store machine but if thats your choice get a Deere and get it from a dealer. It maybe can't be done for 1500,00 but you will never regret the difference when you need parts or service.



I went through that too you can actually tell them to transfer you to an english speaking represenative. Simplicity is a very well built machine, and has tons of options i could just never justify the cost for the small amount i would use one.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wjjones: [/QUOTE]Simplicity is a very well built machine


> I can attest to that - ive had 3 simplicities so far- first one had some electrical issues, but once that was sorted out it ran and mowed beautiful - 2nd one was so ******* engineered i had to use it for parts - i still have my 3rd one a 69 broadmoor - sat for 20 years in a barn- i used a newer 10HP briggs on it, all it needs is a new drive belt.


----------

